# My festive seasons



## My festive seasons (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi people!! How are you this fine month....

Well let me get it started by showing you my new web site,

http://www.myfestiveseasons.co.uk

Me and my girlfriend come up with this idea a few months ago and we have nearly accomplished the mission, but we need your help 

Our site still needs a lot more editing before full release and we would love to hear of you

Why not brush you brooms cobwebs away and fly down now and give us your opinion at [email protected]


----------

